# Are there any decent alternatives to RUB's?



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Feel free to move it. 

I'm about to build a new hatchling / juvenile rack and am looking around at RUB sizes as i want to make the next one a little more flexible for sizes of "RUB" 
Has anyone found a supplier / brand of box that's as good or, almost as good as RUB's?

Daz


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

a lot of people use Ikea, They do various size's of Plastic box's there, Just got some my self. Will get the name later, unless some one else gets there first.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you mean the samla boxes?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

People used Contico boxes but i don't think you can get them any more. The IKEA ones are usually Komplement (or something like that).

RUB's are great because of the locking lids, but if you do a lid less rack you can pretty much use any.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Meko said:


> People used Contico boxes but i don't think you can get them any more. The IKEA ones are usually Komplement (or something like that).
> 
> RUB's are great because of the locking lids, but if you do a lid less rack you can pretty much use any.


It will be lidless for Leo's. i've been looking around and a lot have lots going on around the underside of the box. I'm not sure if that will affect the heating as in effect, it would create pockets of insulated air - i think..

Will take a look at the Komplement range in a bit - thanks! If anyone else has some suggestions, keep em coming, i've got 16m of square tube here waiting to be either welded or assembled with corners lol


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Meko said:


> The IKEA ones are usually Komplement (or something like that)..


:2thumb:

There the ones, Come in various size's. Can even buy plastic runners for them, but if lidless not really needed.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

use the boxes that you can get from The Range,
like these:
Buy Addis Plastic Under Bed Box and Lid 30Lt | Storage Boxes | The Range
or the other ones that they do depending what they have in stock at the time

edit:
these are the others,
http://www.therange.co.uk/32l-under...search-engine-friendly-text/fcp-product/49234

Daz


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

I still prefer rubs as they are great quality and come in loads of different sizes but that's just me. :whistling2:


----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

Wilko do a really decent 64ltr tub for a tenner - the lids are garbage, but in a lidless rack look something like...










I'm not sure of the exact measurements, but they're a good internal size and height for hatchling and juvenile Royals;










She's about 650 grams in that pic, with plenty of room to play with. They also have moulded "feet" shaped into the tub, so they create a 5mm air flow gap between the tub and the heat mat, which stops things heating up dangerously. Can't go wrong for a tenner!


----------

